# programadores de pics, cual elegir?



## Guille DJ (Oct 13, 2006)

vuenas no tengo programador de pics, y necesito uno para programar una serie de cacharrillos que tengo y eso, para que me aconsejeis que tipo de rogramador es viable, para el maximo numero de pics.
os dejo un link en el que encontre un programador para hacerlo
echenle un vistazo y me comentan por favorque lo necesito pronto

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/grab_pic.html

un saludo


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2006)

pues en pablin hay uno que,parece muy axecible....


saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 13, 2006)

El programador que yo tengo sirve para 4 tipos diferentes de PIC, desde el de 8 hasta el de 40, a mi ya me lo vendieron armado es el que no requiere fuente de alimentación mas que el puro puerto serial (db9).







Aqui tienes el paquete de esquematico e instrucciones

Espero que te sirva.

PD: La verdad a mi me ha parecido una lindura, todos los pics que he tenido los he podido programar con el. Tiene un led de encendido y otro de ocupado, asi se sabe si esta todo bien.


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 14, 2006)

muchas gracias por todo, alejandro.oo si no te importa me puedes comentar cuanto mas o menos te costo el programador?


muchas gracias a todos

un saludo


si sabeis de alguno mas me lo comentais porfavor


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola Guille DJ,

Ese programador, me costo 350 pesos mexicanos, hace como dos años, ya venia con su cable y su disco de instalación.

Saludos,


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 14, 2006)

Saludos, definitivamente este es el mejor despues de probar varios, la verdad no te aconsejo aquellos que toman la alimentacion del puerto, pues aveces te funcionan otras veces te programan mal y ahi empiezas a sufrir, mira este a mi me funciona muy bien con todo, chauuuuuuu


http://213.97.130.124/progs/pp2/pp2.htm


en la pagina principal podes bajar todos los archivos comprimidos, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## cieguitovolador (Oct 14, 2006)

Mira yo un programador para el colegio que anduvo perfecto, y programa un numero grande de pic de muchas clases . Es sencillo y se conecta al perto paralelo. Lo unico que tenes que cambiar es el valor de las resistencias de entrada del buffer a 1k para que te anda en cualquier pc, ya que suele variar las tensiones. S queres mandame un mensaje privado y te mando la documentacion, ya que te explica como configurarlo con el icprog.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 14, 2006)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, definitivamente este es el mejor despues de probar varios, la verdad no te aconsejo aquellos que toman la alimentacion del puerto, pues aveces te funcionan otras veces te programan mal y ahi empiezas a sufrir, mira este a mi me funciona muy bien con todo, chauuuuuuu



Hola,

De verdad que es curioso saber de tu experiencia, fíjate yo primero empecé con el sencillito que programa únicamente el PIC de 18 de puerto paralelo y que usa el NOPP (requiere fuente de alimentación) no tuve problemas mas que el inconveniente de tener que conectar la fuente externa. Luego me compre otro sencillo pero de puerto serial (sin alimentación externa) igualmente no tuve problemas de ninguna clase, desde ahí empecé a ver el beneficio de no usar fuente externa y ahora con este que tengo mas amplio (ya desde hace un par de años) igual sin alimentación externa no he tenido ni el mas mínimo inconveniente.

Digo seria muy interesante saber más concretamente que problemas y/o situaciones has tenido con este tipo de programadores.

Saludos,


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 15, 2006)

Saludos, mira los problemas se deben a PICs que son muy estrictos con el VPP, como sabes debe ser ese voltaje +- 14.3Vdc , en los programadores que no usan alimentacion externa algunos usan el Vpp tomando los 12vdc otros suman los 12+5 y cambia la tierra para para obtener el Vpp, pero eso se hace solo por ahorrar la fuente, es mejor tener una fuente estable externa y asi no comprometes tu PC, alguna vez me fallo en un 16f84 que lo diferente de los demas era que ytilizaba toda la memoria de programa y se demoraba programandolo y al parecer no escribia el final, el problema era la fuente, desde ahi, cero programadores que tomen la alimentacion del PC, esa es mi experiencia en tu caso talvez nunca te falle pero yo prefiero lo otro, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## shadown (Oct 15, 2006)

bueno gente, todas las ideas que han propuesto estan bien y si funcionan. pero aqui viene la pregrunta, que genera discordia: ¿alguien conoce algun programador que funcione con la 28c64?, por que estuve biendo todos los programadores que mencionaron ustedes, pero apesar de ser buenos no logro dar con un uno que utilice esta memoria EEPROM (ATM28C64, es el nombre completo), si alguien se a topado con este tipo de inconveniente y sabe de alguno estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 16, 2006)

muchas gracias por todo su interes e información, de verdad me vino muy bien, aki en españa un programador suele costar entre 150 y 200 Euros no se cuanto sera ayi pero en fin, intentare llevar a la practica uno de los programadores que me habeis indicado, muchas a todos

un saludo


con esto no digo que no sigais comentando este tema pues cualquier información mas me viene muy bien.

gracias


----------



## ely (Oct 16, 2009)

hola a todos, yo tambien ando en las mismas, tengo que programar una eeprom 28c64, el programador que tengo es el master prog del ing. F. Enrique Zamora, pero aun no encuentro el programa para la computador, alguien me podria decir cual es, o un link para descargarlo.....

por favor espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## saiwor (Oct 16, 2009)

no saben utilizar el buscador.... mmm
por ejemplo: quemador de pic "JDM" por puerto serial.
Quemador de PIC mediante USB "pickit2" en la actualidad los ordenadores ya no vienen con puerto serial ni paralelo, por eso hay aprender a manejar "pickit2",,,, casi son los mas recomendales.


----------



## colgau (Oct 16, 2009)

Gille, depende de lo que busques yo tengo dos de puerto paralelo que no uso.


----------



## shoker4 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nadie conoce el ponyprog?, aquí yte dejo la paguina del mismo, es gratuito y estan los esquematicos para el programador y modulos de expansion. Creo que es uno de los programadores mas completos para realizar uno mismo.

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html

Saludos


----------



## deivy_nata (Oct 17, 2009)

te dire la verdad y es que si quieres hacer algo en serio deber armar uno tipo Pickit2 o asi, que son muy buenos porque puedes grabar, borrar o incluso simular el programa sin tener que sacar el microcontrolador de la placa,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/


----------



## woops (Oct 25, 2009)

Yo utilizo el PICKIT 2 de microchip que soporta .... no se que micros soporte pero todos los micros que grabo lo hago con ese, ademas periodicamente se le actualiza el Frimeware lo que le da mayor soporte.

No es muy caro tomando encuenta la utilidad que tiene en un mecatrónico como es mi caso, entonces más que en un gasto se convierte en una inversión.

Hace dos años que lo compre, me costo $ 70.00 USD, hoy en día su costo es de tan solo  $ 49.00 usd 
link.: http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

y si quieres el algo mejor comprate el pickit 3 que ya salio a la venta
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...deId=1406&dDocName=en538340&redirects=pickit3


----------



## viuman (Oct 25, 2009)

pues el ke yo tengo es de muy facil manejo es el pic basic. es similar a programar en nivel ensamblador.

tengo otro pero no lo he trabajado mucho es microcode studio

ojala y te sirvan

saludos

aaaaaaaaaaaaa por cierto ambos trabajan por usb lo ke es sumamente practico


----------

